# Graze.com



## SacredHeart (Apr 7, 2010)

Hey all 

I've been playing around with a site called graze.com, which delivers snack foods (which come complete with the carb counts) to your door in the first class post. I'm genuinely very impressed.

I've got a code that will get you one free box. Totally legit, you just need to remember to cancel it after your free box arrives 

Code is   	 XYLJPM6N for anyone who wants it


----------



## randomange (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh, I love that site!  I'd definitely recommend it - the snacks are lovely and healthy, and I was very impressed when I discovered they had all the nutritional info inside each box as well.


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 7, 2010)

I know, right!? I nearly cried with joy when I saw the carbs were already counted out!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Apr 7, 2010)

ooooooooooh using it using it


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 7, 2010)

Do! I recommend 'Fruit and Nut-Case' and the Korean Chilli Rice crackers


----------



## rachelha (Apr 7, 2010)

oooh just ordered some - first box coming for free on Monday.

Thanks for the code


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2010)

i know i'm late on this but omg...it all looks so good. so i just pick anything, put in the code at the checkout and it's free?


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2010)

also i'm confused...don't i get to choose what goes in the box?


----------



## rachelha (Apr 10, 2010)

first one free, second one half price yummyyyy


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2010)

aw the site is having technical problems and can't process my order yet...but i will get one!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Apr 10, 2010)

shiv said:


> also i'm confused...don't i get to choose what goes in the box?



What you do is 'rate' the options, (love, bin, send soon, etc), and they'll send you the things you've said you like


----------



## shiv (Apr 10, 2010)

aha thanks. i poked around a bit more after i posted that...you should tell me to read the website before asking silly questions!!


----------



## cazscot (Apr 11, 2010)

I love graze have been getting boxes since last May  yum yum x


----------



## D_G (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the code Just ordered mine to come every week looks yummy!! dont think the boxes will last the whole week tho....


----------

